# 85 Nissan 720...Some kind of fuel issue!!



## Biggwaukegan (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys please help me out here. New to the site so please help. My 85 Nissan 720 was running just fine. Drove it from Califorinia to Wisconsin no problems. Then some young high school girl decides to try and pass my wife on the right hand side of the road. Hits the truck. Not too bad but it wouldnt start after. Changed the fuel pump/filter. Wont start. If I pour gas in the Carb it starts for a minute if that. But its also making this WEIRD CLICKING SOUND that seems to be coming from in the carb or close to it? Is there an inerchia switch or something I need to reset? thanks in advance Rob:newbie:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think the Australian models had an inertia safety switch on them, unless US models are different. Have you pulled the fuel feed to the carb off to see if you have flow?


----------



## Biggwaukegan (Jan 3, 2010)

No I havent checkd that yet but I will. What about that annoying CLICKING SOUND coming from the carb area? Ive got voltage at my new fuel pump, the filter is fine, no kinks in the gas lines. I mean sht. Ive gotta be close right? What about the fuel relay switch? a Fuse? I need some help here guys. Thanks


----------



## Biggwaukegan (Jan 3, 2010)

what about a relay switch? maybe I need to replace one? Wheres the fuel pump relay switch located on this 85 720? Come on guys please help me here. My truck is sittin lookin stupid at me.:balls:


----------



## Biggwaukegan (Jan 3, 2010)

:wtf::balls: Hey thanks to everyone for helping...It was the needle in the float that was stuck due to impact. Easy fix. Thanks again you ****:balls:


----------

